# Humbertiella ceylonica



## psyconiko (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## psyconiko (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## mantiscraze (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice bark, Nico!


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## psyconiko (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## lunarstorm (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice pics. I don't think I've seen this species before.


----------



## LLCoolJew (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow! I've not seen this species before. Very interesting, indeed! What can you tell us about it?

LL


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks a lot like the little florida bark mantis, it is sweet looking! how big does it get?


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 19, 2011)

Cannot tell much about it I am afraid.The ooth I got was coming from India.More than 60 nymphs came out from the ooth.

They are very fast and very agressive.Like most bark mantis it can make quick U turn or even 360°turn.When they see a prey they focuse and run for it.

I fed them on fruitflies during their ealry months,then recently switched to tiny crickets.

Although their agressivity they are very communal.I kept a dozen in a terra,no cannibalism.

They are around 3cm big when adult.


----------



## FendersRule (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful! Lookin close to a cockroach...


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 20, 2011)

Fresh male


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Precarious (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice pics! Can't wait to see adults in person.

For anyone in the US, I should have these available before too long. Mine are pre-sub or sub. Let me know if you are interested and I'll start a list. First come first serve.

Here's a closeup of a nymph...






And an L5 molt...






More later.


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 21, 2011)

As usual your photos are amazing...You are killing me!!! :gun_bandana: 

I am going to get rid of my crappy Pana FX-48 to get a better camera then I could try to challenge you(just allow me 15 to 20 years!)


----------



## gripen (Sep 21, 2011)

wow man that molting pic is amazing.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 21, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> As usual your photos are amazing...You are killing me!!! :gun_bandana:
> 
> I am going to get rid of my crappy Pana FX-48 to get a better camera then I could try to challenge you(just allow me 15 to 20 years!)


It's not a competition.. but BRING IT! :angry: I'll shoot you full of holes like Swiss cheese! :2guns: 

Seriously though, all you'd need is the right equipment. You're already taking good photos. I especially like the shots where it's sitting up with its claws in front of it. Hard to get them in that pose because they're so skittish.

This one:






The bottom line is a $130 point-&amp;-shoot will never compete with $2,000 worth of pro gear. It's just a matter of commitment.

I only wish I had some horseheads to photograph. :shifty: 



gripen said:


> wow man that molting pic is amazing.


Thanks. I have shots like this of every species I've kept. I love these shots because it's one of the rare times they are in a symmetrical pose. And some species it's the only time they stay still!


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Precarious (Sep 22, 2011)

They are so fast it's crazy. Just the way they race around the enclosure sometimes is amazing. I'm glad they don't do that when I'm handling them.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow! I almost didn't see that strike!


----------



## psyconiko (Oct 7, 2011)

Could not witness any mating and the male got eaten....But she laid an ooth!


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 8, 2011)

Definitely want these, that strike was crazy!


----------



## psyconiko (Oct 12, 2011)

Round 2.


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 3, 2011)

Round 3

http://youtu.be/nOCafxhDgnQ


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 3, 2011)

Round 4

http://youtu.be/ziOnO4R8VX0


----------



## Precarious (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice! I got some footage of them feeding yesterday. Didn't edit yet.

More photos too...


----------



## gripen (Dec 3, 2011)

wow! how big are these guys?


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 3, 2011)

gripen said:


> wow! how big are these guys?


Around 4cm long


----------



## gripen (Dec 3, 2011)

that is tiny! do L1's need springtails?


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes they dr tiny fruitflies.


----------



## gripen (Dec 3, 2011)

can they fly?


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 3, 2011)

I have never witnessed a female literally flying but males have large wings and fly easily.


----------



## gripen (Dec 3, 2011)

do you have an ooths yet?


----------



## SilentDeviL (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice pics good Job


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 14, 2011)

Round 5

http://youtu.be/ihnKuKTCLeU


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 14, 2011)

Round 6

http://youtu.be/Wmyl01KX2lQ


----------



## Precarious (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice!

I got my first adult female a few days ago and should have another shortly. 3 adult males are ready to go!


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 15, 2011)

Round 7

http://youtu.be/_avB1nHO5U0


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 15, 2011)

http://youtu.be/_95IbCynoMQ


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 15, 2011)

http://youtu.be/HUQbOV0rjmo


----------



## Precarious (Dec 15, 2011)

Congratulations on the hatch!!!


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you!

Oothes are very easy to incubate.I just forgot 3 of them and lost more than a hundred nymphs.But I have 15 oothes so it should be fine.

They are very communal.But extremely fragile as first instars.Within the hours following the hatching you have to give them the required conditions or they just die.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 15, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> Within the hours following the hatching you have to give them the required conditions or they just die.


What would you consider the "required conditions"? I hatched mine from an ooth and did lose many at L1. I believe it was due to not feeding springtails and later not enough ventilation. They require very high humidity as well.


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 15, 2011)

All right then.

First of all fresh nymphs need to drink.They will not calm down until they get their drop of water.

Then they have to hide.I use sheets of cork or paper towel for a good grip.They can climb on plastic or glass but some walls must be added to the terra (because they sometimes molt in a vertical position).Last thing; food!I put a fresh fruitflies culture(or springtails) inside the terra and seal it with damp paper towel to keep humidity level high(around 70-80%) and to avoid fruitflies from escaping.

I have noticed that Humbertiella are acting like flies with light,running everywhere when the light is on and calming down in the shadow.So I raise them in dusk light conditions.No direct light until they are adult.

Temperature around 27°C-30°C.

I think this is it. :cowboy:


----------



## Precarious (Dec 15, 2011)

Nikkko said:


> I think this is it. :cowboy:


I also used cork roll. It's pretty handy. I use natural bark too.

They do like to hide when they're young. I believe they get stressed out if they aren't given enough space. Even though they are communal they don't like to be on top of each other. They don't seem to mind so much at sub and adult. I think I lost most of mine due to stress.

But, I should have ooths before too long. They are a cute, low maintenance species once you meet their requirements.


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 16, 2011)

I had these, but I can't really get into the small (tiny) species. So they were under appreciated. :-(

I raised a lot of them in a netcube, with very few hiding places (almost none). If they were stressed, they got over it.

The net cube made them easy to humidify, feed and count. And see any threats coming their way. Maybe not the best for molting, though.

If you get these - be warned - they are CRAZY-fast!!!


----------



## psyconiko (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 8

http://youtu.be/6f-JIUqUB1A


----------



## psyconiko (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 9

http://youtu.be/GJKZXNUvfLY


----------



## psyconiko (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 10.

This strike is really fast.

http://youtu.be/0anzjWjhz0M


----------



## psyconiko (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 11

http://youtu.be/mul7bW5SLeY


----------



## psyconiko (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 12

http://youtu.be/Clui84Eh-X4


----------



## Precarious (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice! I still have get my footage posted. No ooths from mine yet but the females are nice and plump.


----------



## sporeworld (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 10 made me actually jump in my seat. That was crazy!


----------



## psyconiko (Jan 15, 2012)

You should watch it in slow motion.It is really interesting.They make a micro jump just before catching preys,they almost never miss their target.I love them!


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 10 was one of the best speed displays I've seen! Blink and you miss it (the strike of a preying mantis has been recorded as twice as fast as a human blink.)


----------



## psyconiko (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Mime454 (Dec 24, 2012)

So do I absolutely need springtails, or are melanogasters okay?

How do you take the lid off to feed them. Seems difficult to catch them.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats!


----------

